
Medium is Ruining Publications - CodeLikeAJedi
https://code.likeagirl.io/medium-is-ruining-publications-b4426d44eea5
======
rocketpastsix
Thats kind of what you get when you put your company blog on a website not
controlled by you. Everyone flocked to Medium because they didn't want to
write a blog and are now getting screwed because of it.

~~~
toomuchtodo
How many times will it take before people learn the lesson of being beholden
to someone else’s platform?

A Wordpress site you host puts you in control of your own content at all times
(it is trivial to export from Medium to Wordpress). Or a static site you run
through a rendering engine. Whatever the tech you pick, you own your destiny.

Own your digital destiny. Or don't complain when the rug gets pulled out from
under you. Yet again.

~~~
contingencies
Humans are lazy and stupid, see, and they don't get it until they learn the
hard way. We are doomed to repeat the mistakes of our forebears. Thus it has
been since the dawn of time, and thus it shall ever be. Amen.

